# بيع اراضى فى الاسكندرية ابيس الطريق الدائرى شركة ادهم راشد للأستثمار العقاراى



## layanalhussin (12 أكتوبر 2013)

اراضى للبيع بالاسكندرية الطريق الدائرى ابيس بجوار كارفور و الداون تاون و بالقرب من منطقة سموحة و سيدى جابر و منطقة محرم بك و قنال السويس و تبعد 5 دقائق عن البحر كافة الاراضى اوراقها جاهزة للمعاينة المرافق سهلة التوصيل و هناك العديد من المشاريع و الفلات التى تم بنائها بنفس المنطقة خلال العامين السابقين
للاتصال شركة ادهم راشد 01289110150

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUaN1gulcEM







:smile::sm3:


----------

